# Beim HX750i Netzteil leuchtet die LED nicht.



## Ejderha (19. Januar 2016)

Moin,
nun bei meinem neuen Netzteil leuchtet die LED überhaupt nicht. Ist sie vielleicht defekt oder was hat das zu bedeuten? Leuchtet sie nicht permanent und wann muss sie überhaupt in welcher Farbe leuchten?
Danke vorab.


----------



## Runez (19. Januar 2016)

welche led?^^ wusste nichtmal dass da eine drin ist. hab das gleiche netzteil


----------



## Bluebeard (22. Januar 2016)

Hi Ejderha,

die LED leuchtet bei Verwendung des USB Kabels zum Anschluss des Netzteils an das Mainboard. Mit Corsair Link, kann dann die Effizienz, der Verbrauch und die Spannung der einzelnen Leitungen überwacht werden. Auch kann dann der Single Rail Betrieb aktiviert werden. Die LED leuchtet bei Verbindung grün und blinkt bei Kommunikation grün/rot. Wenn keine Verbindung besteht, oder aber über den zweiten Port zu einem anderen Corsair Link fähigem Gerät angeschlossen wird, leuchtet die LED gar nicht.

Grüße


----------

